# Help with thyroid labs



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been on 1grain for the last 8 weeks of nature throid, and just got my Labs back today. I still feel like crap most of the time

Tsh 1.72 miu/L (. 40-4.50)

Free t4 1.0 ng/dl (0.8-1.8)

Free t3 3.7 pg/ml (2.3-4.2)

Do I wait a few more weeks to see if the tsh comes down more before a dose change?

Thanks

Ps I did take 1/2 grain in the morning and lab blood draw was 7 hrs later


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay; everybody's body processes differently but given the result you do have for the FT3, you may benefit from waiting about 6 to 8 more weeks and get the FT3 test at that time. Be consistent w/this. Decide that you are going to take your med in the morning and lab 7 hours later. This is the only way to get a true picture.

There is a lag time for the TSH to respond to the med and the lab result of the FREE T3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

And just to clarify; are you saying you are splitting the dose? What time do you take the second dose if this is what you are doing?


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I am splitting the dose, 1/2 grain in the morning and 1/2 grain in the afternoon.

The first pill intake at 6 in the morning and the 2nd one around 2 in the afternoon.

If I am still having symptoms, like hands tingling, tired, muscle aches, stiff neck, thirsty, depression, etc..

Do I wait another 4 weeks to see if my tsh comes down?

Thanks


----------

